
The Purpose of the Development Team - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/Purpose-Development-Team
======
bobm_kite9
It can be a pain worrying about "what's the worst thing that can happen?" all
the time. Maybe even psychologically counter-productive!

But surely, it's worth at least considering.

The argument here is that the development team is there to stop the business
failing.

Is that all there is? Or is there something else?

